# Kinderzuschlag zurück bezahlen



## waldy (1 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
eine Frage,
ich hatte ab Januar 2008, dann habe Antrag auf Kinderzuschlag gestellt .
Antrag war Bewillig .
Dann in Mitte 2008 meine Löhn war erhöht . Ich habe nach Kinderzuschlagstelle Sofort Schriftlich das mitteilt.
Dann die wollten meine Abrechnung für Juli und August 2008 haben.
Ich habe meine Kopie von Löhnabrechnung hin geschickt.
Habe dann wieder zusage ab Oktober bis Dezember 2008 bekommen .
Da stand:




> „ ab Oktober 2009 bis September 2008 in höhe monatlich xxxxxx
> Da Schwankendes Einkommen beziehen, ist für die Berechnung der Höhe des zustehenden Kinderzuschlag zunächst weiterhin das Durschnittseinkommen zugrunde gelegt worden“


 
Und da stand noch was:



> „ Ergibt die Überprüfung , das Ihr durchschnittlich erzieltes Einkommen tatsächlich höher oder niedriger ist als für den Bewilligungsabschnitt von Januar 2008 bis Septemberr 2008 und den oben genannten Bewilligungsabschnitt zu Grunde gelegt wurde , kann dies zu einer teilweisen oder vollständigen Rückförderung des gezahlten Kinderzuschlages führen. „


 
In Dezember habe ich noch mehr Löhn bekommen und viel Weihnachtsgeld ( fast hälfte meine Löhn für Dezember )
Dann ich habe meine Letzte Löhnabrechnung von Dezember nach Kinderstelle hin geschickt .
Und in Januar 2009 habe ich Brief bekommen, das die haben für letzte 12 Monaten durchschnitt gerechnet und ich muss jetzt für ganze Jahr alle erhaltene Kinderzuschlag zurück bezahlen.

Aber ich habe früher doch weniger bekommen, muss ich wirklich jetzt für ganze Jahr alles zurück bezahlen , oder nur für letzte 3 Monaten von Oktober bis Dezember.
Ich habe doch früher weniger verdient . 

gruß


----------



## trinitaucher (1 Februar 2009)

Ich kenne mich zwar nicht mit dieser konkreten Thematik an sich aus, aber generell ist es bei solchen "Zuschlägen" die Vater Staat dir gibt meistens so, dass ein gewisses Durchschnittseinkommen für den Bewilligungszeitraum maßgebens ist.
Ich kenne das so vom Kindergeld. Egal ob man in einem Monat extrem wenig verdient hat, sobald man mit dem Durchschnittsverdienst über der Grenze liegt, verfällt der Anspruch rückwirkend und man muss das zurückzahlen....
so traurig das ist, so stehts nun mal im Gesetz.
Du könntest noch schauen, ob du gewisse Freibeträge oder Aufwendungen zum Ansatz bringen kannst, um deinen maßgeblichen Verdienst "klein zu rechnen".

Du weist ja sicherlich, wie hoch die Grenze für diese Zuschläge ist und dein Gehalt ist für dich ja in etwa absehbar. Zumindest wenn du mit Weihnachtsgeld, Prämien oder so rechnest. Für's nächste Mal solltest du dann mit deinem Arbeitgeber sprechen, ob er dir einen Teil des Gehalts, z.B. das Weihnachtsgeld oder Prämien, erst im neuen Jahr auszahlt. So dass du nicht über einer solchen Gehaltsgrenze liegst und für's vergangene Jahr alles zurückzahlen musst.... meist sind die Arbeitgeber so kulant.


----------



## waldy (1 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
nur wenn erst verdiene ich weniger Geld ( dann habe ich Anspuch auf Zuschlag ).
Und dann Später verdiene mehr - dann klar - ich habe keine Anspruch.

Nur es sieht so aus, das am Anfang 2008 habe ich doch weniger Geld verdient und die die versuche es rechenn für ganze Jahr als Durschnit - das ich habe mehr gehabt. Obwohl ich habe doch am Amfang 2008 weniger verdint .

Über meine Löhnerhöung habe ich September Rechtszeitig mich gemeldet - nur die haben ncihts gemacht . Und warum für Fehler von andere Leute -muss ich jetzt das alles bezahlen ?


Wenn ich verstehe diese Text Richtig, ich hatte doch Anspruch von Januar bis September:



> „ Ergibt die Überprüfung , das Ihr durchschnittlich erzieltes Einkommen tatsächlich höher oder niedriger ist als für den Bewilligungsabschnitt von Januar 2008 bis Septemberr 2008 und den oben genannten Bewilligungsabschnitt zu Grunde gelegt wurde , kann dies zu einer teilweisen oder vollständigen Rückförderung des gezahlten Kinderzuschlages führen. „


 
Dann Teoretisch die musten nur meine Löhnabrechnungen von September und August überpufen, wegen mein Löherhöung und das auszahlung stoppen , auf Grund, das ich verdiene ab September mehr Geld.
gruß waldy


----------



## waldy (1 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
eine Frage, 
gehört Weichnachstgeld ( in meinem Fall in Dezember ) von Arbeitgeber zum Durchschnittslohn ?
Weil das ist doch nicht Monatliche Auszahlung, oder denke ich Falsch ?

gruß waldy


----------



## trinitaucher (1 Februar 2009)

> „ Ergibt die Überprüfung , das Ihr durchschnittlich erzieltes Einkommen tatsächlich höher oder niedriger ist als für den Bewilligungsabschnitt von Januar 2008 bis Septemberr 2008 und den oben genannten Bewilligungsabschnitt zu Grunde gelegt wurde , kann dies zu einer teilweisen oder vollständigen Rückförderung des gezahlten Kinderzuschlages führen. „


Du musst die deutschen Gesetze richtig verstehen.

Ich verstehe es so:
Ob du Kinderzuschlag bekommst, wird nicht monatlich betrachtet, sondern ein Jahresdurchschnitt. Dazu gehören i.d.R. alle Einkünfte, also auch Urlaubs- und Weihnachtsgeld. Deswegen wird ja ein jahresdurchschnitt betrachtet. Denn was wäre sonst, wenn du deinen Antrag mit dem Dezemberloh als Grundlage gestellt hättest?

Das Amt hat einen "Bewilligungsabschnitt" (Januar bis September) betrachtet. Dieser Verdienst wird für den Durchschnitt meistens durch die Monate geteilt und aufs Jahr hochgerechnet (Gehaltssumme / 9 * 12 = Jahrsdurchschnitt). Dieser Durchschnitt lag wohl unterhalb der Höchstgrenze.
Nun hast du aber ab September mehr verdient und der Jahresdurchschnitt lag dann wohl über der Grenze....
Ist auch wurscht, ob du denen die Lohnerhöhung gemeldet hast. Die haben wahrscheinlich dann neu gerechnet und gesehen, dass die Grenze nohc nicht erreicht wird. 
Aber der Dezemberverdienst war wohl zu viel.

... tja, dumm gelaufen. 

Aber mal umgekehrt gesehen:
Wenn du mehr als den Höchstbetrag verdienst hast, besteht auch kein Anspruch auf Kinderzuschlag. Ist für dich zwar nicht so toll, aber so ist das nunmal.

Ein Hoffnungsschimmer:
Frag doch mal nach der tatsächlichen Einkommensgrenze. Wenn du nun minimal drüber liegts, kannst du mit denen vielleicht reden und dich auf eine Teilrückzahlung verständigen. Und evtl. auf Ratenzahlung! Das würde ich immer versuchen.


----------



## trinitaucher (1 Februar 2009)

kennst das schon?:
http://www.bmfsfj.de/RedaktionBMFSFJ/Broschuerenstelle/Pdf-Anlagen/Merkblatt-Kinderzuschlag.pdf


----------



## waldy (1 Februar 2009)

> Frag doch mal nach der tatsächlichen Einkommensgrenze.


 - na ja, ich denke das ich habe Anspruch, nur am Ende Jahr kommt Weinachtsgeld - und dann als Durschnitt habe ich keine Anspruch.
Kann man doch nicht sagen vorraus , wieviel Weinachtsgeld bekomme ich .

Deswegen die Frage - kann man Weichnachtsgeld als Jares Durschnitt rechnen.
Sonst jede mal am Ende jahr ich muss zurück alles bezahlen .
Das Stimmt so was nicht.
Vielleicht ein Monat mit Weinachtsgeld mein Einkommt ist hoch, nur rest 11 Monaten mein Einkomm ist doch wenig. 



> Nun hast du aber ab September mehr verdient und der Jahresdurchschnitt lag dann wohl über der Grenze....


 - und das habe cih an Kindergeld stelle auch Sofort mitteilt .
Warum die haben das nicht neu berechnet?
Ist das doch Fehler oder nciht ?

gruß waldy


----------



## trinitaucher (1 Februar 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> - na ja, ich denke das ich habe Anspruch, nur am Ende Jahr kommt Weinachtsgeld - und dann als Durschnitt habe ich keine Anspruch.
> Kann man doch nicht sagen vorraus , wieviel Weinachtsgeld bekomme ich .
> ...
> - und das habe cih an Kindergeld stelle auch Sofort mitteilt .
> ...


Ist doch egal, ob du nur einmal Weihnachtsgeld bekommen hast, oder ob du's denen mitgeteilt hast. Du hast im Dezember mehr bekommen als erlaubt, also hast du auch keinen Anspruch, basta!

Schau mal in das Merkblatt auf Seite 13 (Link oben):


> Einkommen sind grundsätzlich alle Einnahmen in Geld oder Geldwertes. Es kommt nicht darauf an, welcher Art und Herkunft die Einnahmen sind, ob sie zur Deckung des Lebensunterhaltes bestimmt oder steuerpflichtig sind oder ob sie *einmalig oder wiederholt* anfallen.


Dort steht drin, dass ALLES, was du als Gehalt/Lohn oder oder erhälst, als Berechnugnsgrundlage herangezogen wird!

Nochmal: Anspruch hast du nur, wenn du alle notwendigen Voraussetzungen erfüllst. Wenn mehr verdienst hast, dann hast du auch keine Anspruch


----------



## waldy (1 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
Momental verdine ich viel Geld, nur die Frage, was ist mit Zeit wann hatte ich weniger verdint und hatte Anspruch auf Kinderzuschlag ?

Viel Geld hatte ich nur in Dezember bekommen .
Und was ist mit Rest letzte 9 Monaten ( von Januar 2008 bis September 2008 ) ?
Damals hatte ich weniger verdinet und hatte Anspruch auf Kinderzuschlag.



> ob sie zur Deckung des Lebensunterhaltes bestimmt


 - nur von Januar bis September ich hatte weniger Geld gehabt und habe Kinderzuschlag auf diese Grund in Ansprich genommen.

Nur wegen letzte meine Gute gehalt und Weinachtsgeld kann man nciht einfach teilen und sagen, das von Januar bis September meine Durschnit war Hoch und ich brauhcte in diese Zeit kein Geld .
Praktisch doch in diese Zeit habe ich weniger Geld verdient.

gruß


----------



## argv_user (1 Februar 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Momental verdine ich viel Geld, nur die Frage, was ist mit Zeit wann hatte ich weniger verdint und hatte Anspruch auf Kinderzuschlag ?
> 
> Viel Geld hatte ich nur in Dezember bekommen .
> ...


 
Du hast das Geld bekommen als Du es brauchtest, und musst es jetzt zurückzahlen weil es Dir übers Jahr gesehen nicht zusteht.

Sieh es einfach als günstiges Darlehen an und gut ist...


----------



## waldy (1 Februar 2009)

> Du hast das Geld bekommen als Du es brauchtest


 - ja, aber erst ab Oktober.
Und von Januar bis September habe ich weniger verdint .


----------



## argv_user (1 Februar 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> - ja, aber erst ab Oktober.
> Und von Januar bis September habe ich weniger verdint .


 
Ich meine nicht deinen Lohn sondern nur den Zuschlag.


----------



## trinitaucher (1 Februar 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> - ja, aber erst ab Oktober.
> Und von Januar bis September habe ich weniger verdint .


nochmals:
Wenn du den Zuschlag für das ganze Jahr beantragt hast oder die Berechnung für das ganze Jahr berechnet wird, wird auch das ganze Jahr und somit dein gesamtes Jahreseinkommen zur Berechnung herangezogen. Egal ob du in einem Monat nichts, und im anderen Monat das doppelte verdient hast. Im Durchschnitt liegst du über der Grenze und somit gibt's keine Diskussion.

Du hast mehr verdient als für den Zuschalg notwendig, also musst du den zurückzahlen, weil du eben nicht berechtigt warst!!! (rückblickend)


----------



## waldy (1 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
nur du muss das auch es verstehene, wenn ich werde jeden Monat in Rate zurück zahlen, was habe ich frühe jede Monat von Kinderstelle es bekommen - dann bin ich wieder unter Grenze. 



> oder die Berechnung für das ganze Jahr berechnet wird


 - das finde ich ganz Unlogisch.
Sonst jede Familie in Deutschland, in Januar bekommt Kinderzuschlag und in Dezember wegen Weinachtsgeld wird ganze erhaltene Geld zurück bezahlen.

Nur für Miete Strom Telefon muss man irgendwie Monatlich bezahlen und nicht nach Jahresberechnung.

waldy


----------



## argv_user (1 Februar 2009)

Waldy,

Verständnis hat hier doch jeder. Die Ämter haben ihre Vorschriften...


----------



## waldy (1 Februar 2009)

habe was gefunden:

Weihnachtsgeld zählt zu den einmaligen Einnahmen, die _nicht _für eine Durchschnittsberechnung herangezogen werden dürfen:



> 1.2.2 Einmalige Einnahmen
> 
> (1) Bei einmaligen Einnahmen aus nichtselbständiger Arbeit handelt es sich um Bezügebestandteile, die lediglich einmal gewährt werden (z.B. Jubiläumszuwendung, Abfindung, Leistungsprämie, einmaliges Weihnachts- oder Urlaubsgeld).
> 
> ...


----------



## trinitaucher (2 Februar 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> - das finde ich ganz Unlogisch.
> Sonst jede Familie in Deutschland, in Januar bekommt Kinderzuschlag und in Dezember wegen Weinachtsgeld wird ganze erhaltene Geld zurück bezahlen.


Nicht unlogisch, sondern gerecht. Du bekommst den Zuschlag, wenn er dir zusteht. Wenn du ihn auch für Dezember beantragt hast, du aber dann mehr verdient hast, und damit dein Anspruch verfällt, musst du das zuviel erhaltene zurückzahlen.

Daher:
Rede mit denen und versuche, dass du nur einen Teil zurückzahlen brauchst.


waldy schrieb:


> Nur für Miete Strom Telefon muss man irgendwie Monatlich bezahlen und nicht nach Jahresberechnung.


Richtig: Monatlich *bezahlen*. Du bekommst ja von der Telekom kein Geld 

Um was es hier geht ist eine Leistung des Staates für *Bedürftige*.
Sei froh, dass der Staat dir überhaupt so einen Zuschuss gewährt. 



waldy schrieb:


> Weihnachtsgeld zählt zu den einmaligen Einnahmen, die _nicht _für eine Durchschnittsberechnung herangezogen werden dürfen:
> 
> *(3) Einmalige Einnahmen sind auf einen angemessenen Zeitraum aufzuteilen und monatlich mit einem entsprechenden Teilbetrag anzusetzen*, soweit nicht im Einzelfall eine andere Regelung angezeigt ist (§ 2 Abs. 4 Satz 3 Alg II-V).


Da stehts, die einmaligen Einkünfte sind monatlich aufzuteilen!!!!!!!!!!

Hier besteht evtl. die Möglichkeit, dass du den Kinderzuschlag z.B. nur bis September beantragst! Denn wenn die Einkünfte der "guten" Monate aufs Jahr verteilt werden, verfällt dein Anspruch!


----------



## waldy (2 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
nun wenn ich lese Text in Brief von Kinderstelle:


> „ Ergibt die Überprüfung , das Ihr durchschnittlich erzieltes Einkommen tatsächlich höher oder niedriger ist als für den Bewilligungsabschnitt von Januar 2008 bis Septemberr 2008 und den oben genannten Bewilligungsabschnitt zu Grunde gelegt wurde , kann dies zu einer teilweisen oder vollständigen Rückförderung des gezahlten Kinderzuschlages führen. „


 
dan gehe ich  davon, das von Januar bis September hatte ich doch Anspruch ?

Und in September habe ich mich bei Amt gemeldet, das ich bekomme ab September Höhere Löhn.

Dann Teoretisch die solten es noch mal überprüfen und Antrag ab september einstellen.


Nun die wollen jetzt für gabze Jahr das Geld zurück haben.
gruß


----------



## trinitaucher (2 Februar 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> dan gehe ich  davon, das von Januar bis September hatte ich doch Anspruch ?
> 
> Und in September habe ich mich bei Amt gemeldet, das ich bekomme ab September Höhere Löhn.
> 
> Dann Teoretisch die solten es noch mal überprüfen und Antrag ab september einstellen.


Von sich aus macht das Amt nichts! Hast du denn den Zuschlag seit Oktober wieder beantragt (also durchgehend für 2008 )?
Falls ja, prüfen die natürlich das ganze Jahr.

Das Problem am Weihnachtsgeld ist ja, dass es dem Wortlaut des Gesetzes nach auf einen "*angemessenen Zeitraum aufzuteilen und monatlich mit einem entsprechenden Teilbetrag anzusetzen*" ist. 
Da musst du mit denen reden und versuchen, dass die diesen Betrag nicht auf die Monate Januar bis September aufteilen!


----------



## waldy (2 Februar 2009)

> Hast du denn den Zuschlag seit Oktober wieder beantragt (also durchgehend für 2008 )?
> Falls ja, prüfen die natürlich das ganze Jahr.


- neine, ich habe einfach selber Brief nach Amt geschrieben, das meine Löhn wurde geändert und ich verdine jetzt mehr ( so stannd in erste Brief, jede änderung in Löhn muss ich mich bei Amt melden ) .

Ich dachte, das die Leute überprüfune weitere Anspruch auf Kinderzuschlag .

gruß


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

manchmal ist es sinnvoll, sich vorher das alles auszurechnen. Um 
z. B.festzustellen, dass man 500 EUR Sozialleistung behalten darf,
wenn man auf 100 EUR Weihnachtsgeld verzichtet.

Besonders bei Ausbildungsverträgen kommt das vor, um unter dem
Kindergeldfreibetrag zu bleiben.

In denke auch, dass das mit dem Kinderzuschlag genau geregelt ist,
so dass die Anprechpartner dort keinen Gestaltungsspielraum haben.


----------

